# Nurburgring BMW Ring Taxi - get your tickets now



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Well, not immediately now - but in a few hours. In my experience, in year's past, these are sold out in a few days.

Dear Ladies and Gentlemen!

We are glad to inform you about the availability of new BMW Ring-Taxi tickets.
The tickets will be available on our website http://www.bmw-motorsport.com/ringtaxi from Monday morning, December 1st, 2008 (10.00h am / UTC +1).

Kind regards from the Nürburgring.
Your BMW Ring-Taxi Team

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
OK SPEED MARKETING GmbH & Co. KG


----------



## triplefive (Apr 18, 2008)

+1 definitely a fantastic experience, especially if you are traveling with at least one another person (cost is for up to 3 people to go in the car) + I think the ticket is valid for 2 years


----------



## shaner (Jan 18, 2007)

I finally got through after almost a year of trying. It took 2 tries to get them to address it properly, but today the vouchers finally arrived.

I went on to book my time and there were no days highlighted as available in 2009.

Do they release the dates at some point? I have to keep checking? When do laps usually start in the spring?

Thanks


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

shaner said:


> I finally got through after almost a year of trying. It took 2 tries to get them to address it properly, but today the vouchers finally arrived.
> 
> I went on to book my time and there were no days highlighted as available in 2009.
> 
> ...


I noticed the same and emailed them last week. Here is what they said:

Dear Mr Pritchett,

Please have a look at our website at the beginning of March 2009 or call us and we will book a date for you.

Best regards from the Nürburgring

Fatiha satici
BMW Ring-Taxi Team


----------



## shaner (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks a lot


----------



## shaner (Jan 18, 2007)

Dates are up. I booked April 26


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

I'm sure if you can't get a Ring ticket, there are other options:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXCbZFBGzzA&feature=haxa_popt02us08


----------



## Hammerwerfer (Aug 8, 2003)

Sabine does manage to have fun. Gotta love the sponsorship! Wonder if the number has any significance...

Don't despair if you can't book a taxi ride. Quite often a place can be found on the day. Check in to the office and you may find that there is an empty seat going. Kick in a little cash to the person who booked it and your'e off.

If that doesn't work, there are plenty of experienced drivers around who will take you around for free. Quite a few of them actually will lap at speeds ffar in excess of the 'ring Taxi. You might buy them a dinner at the Pistenklaus or a couple beers. 

Don't get sucked in by the illicit "taxis" who will tryy to charge exhorbitant rates and are not insured for hire.

Get in touch if you would like me to help arrange things for you.

Ed


----------



## shaner (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info Ed. I may try to trade the back seat in my Taxi with someone else who has an empty backseat.

If you're around on April 26 then I'd definately buy you a beer.


----------



## Hammerwerfer (Aug 8, 2003)

shaner said:


> Thanks for the info Ed. I may try to trade the back seat in my Taxi with someone else who has an empty backseat.
> 
> If you're around on April 26 then I'd definately buy you a beer.


I may not be around, but I'm sure we can find you a good ride.


----------

